# Bemerkungen zu 2. Tutorial



## Hoschi49 (28. Jul 2004)

äh @ illu .


hat man mit 14 nix bessers zu tun  :?: 

als vorm pc zu hocken.

mach lieber was das du im alter nich mehr machen kannst, bzw. nich so ingtensiv

z.b. sport ( dein rücken wird sich rächen glaubs mir)
oder leute kennenlernen ( und das in RL pls )

P.S. Das gilt auch für alle anderen in jungen Jahren, ich selbst kann mich auch nt ganz ausschliessen :autsch: 

is nur son tipp meinerseits.


ciao


----------



## TRunKX (4. Mrz 2005)

...hehe lass Ilu mal machen ich kann selbst mit 21 von dem schon ne Menge lernen den das was er hier zeigt sieht manals Anwendungsentwickler halt so gut wie nie aber es interessiert einen schon.


Aber Ilu ........... such dir ne Freundin .... den das ist was was man in dem Alter haben sollte *g* am besten eine die gut kochen kann und gut aussieht ... sollte nichts gegen PC haben und nicht alzu gesprächig sein den klapts *g*.


Kannst wenn du ide Kandidatinnen hast ja mal Posten obs was geworden ist .


Aber nebenher mach dieses Tutorial weiter!


----------



## Campino (4. Mrz 2005)

Sacht ma, is das nicht unsere Sache?? Außerdem: Vielleicht macht er ja Sport, wer sagt denn das er NUR vorm rechner hängt. Und wenn er weder jetzt noch im Alter sport machen will? 

Außerdem: Wenn das chier überhaupt nötig ist, gehört dass nicht in den Java3D bereich...


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Mrz 2005)

Öh wer hat das überhaupt aus dem eigentlichen Thread rausgetan? Und Campino hat recht, irgendwie is das ganze leicht unnötig. *schließenoderlöschenüberleg*

_-->closed_


----------

